# Trouble with my dog



## Annabellam (1 Mar 2017)

Hi guys. I am having some trouble with my dog. We recently moved into a neighborhood and am still fixing the yard fence. My dog has been running off into the neighbours compound and it's really causing me trouble having to get him. It will be weeks till i have something concrete with the fence. A friend recommended that i get the wireless dog fence meanwhile. I haven't seen or used anything like this before. Has anyone used it and did it really work?


----------



## alto (1 Mar 2017)

What's your dog like?
A dog with strong drive is more likely to run through the wireless fence in pursuit of whatever, returning through the wireless fence is not so likely though as it's a painful experience crossing both in & out.

Wireless fencing is usually most effective combined with training.

Can you leave your dog inside while you're away (I'm assuming that your dog leaves while outside alone) or look for temporary "doggie daycare" until fence is built ...


----------



## zozo (1 Mar 2017)

If the dog ever brakes through to the other side of that invisible boundry.. Thinking of getting excited with seeing another dog, a cat a rabbit, anything that triggers him to ignore the so called correctional electroshock.. And he runs of anyway, than if after all the excitement is over and he desides to go home again.. I guess the boundry works the same other way around.. He will get corrected/punnished with trying to get back home.  It will result in a very frustrated dog if that ever happens.

A good old leash is still the best prevention.. 

Personaly i do not believe in such gadgets to invissibly correct the pet with electro shocks.. It's just unatural.. A dog needs an physical alfa figur interacting and correcting it, not a ghost. As Alto says it still requires a lot of personal training and attention, so you can learn the dog to turn back the moment he hears the tone. If you do it *"correctly"* and are a good alfa, you wont need to metals pins, than the tone will be enough.

But some people just think differently.. Like my girlfriend did, her dog barked when she was out of the hous.. The neighbours complained and she bought an Anti Bark Collar.. So everytime the dog makes a certain movement with it's neck it got zapped by a ghost.. It seems the complaining stopped, so it must work in the users opinion. But have no control over ti if the dog also gets zapped without barking with making the same neck movement without barking.

But still just think of it, why??? Why do you want a dog and leave it alone where it can't be a dog and zap it if it is? Sorry, you should think first, should i realy get a dog in an situation like that? What's in it for the dog?


----------



## KipperSarnie (1 Mar 2017)

I'm surprised your even thinking about it!  
I understand you can't be with your dog all the time but how about a decent running lead to give the dog space to move but also keeping it restrained.


----------



## roadmaster (1 Mar 2017)

Two steel rods with eyelet on one end,a length of cable ( length to your liking),two snap hooks.
Drive steel rod's into the ground all the way to the eyelet at a distance of say forty feet apart, and snap both ends of cable to eyelet's on the rod's.
Then attach leash to the cable.
Dog can run back and forth for however long the cable is between the two rod's.
Leash can be as long as you like assuming no trees or anything for it to get wrapped around.


----------



## PARAGUAY (3 Mar 2017)

Annabellum all the training in the world comes to nothing when excitement barrier is broken as zozo as said. Remember hes a pack animal and you might not think it but he probably looks at you for leadership as pack leader.Keep him indoors while the physical fence is made.Walk him on the leash in the meantime,I always think bark collars,diversion attempts and the like only have limited appeal.Keep calm without noticeable eye contact when he misbehaves ,when a situation like mentioned arises hes more likely to respond to you


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (3 Mar 2017)

What a weird situation! I haven’t had a dog for a while or come across this "invisible" fence before but I don't think it's a good idea _IMO_. Like us and especially animals we all need to learn from our mistakes and once we have a reference point you won't do it again. That's we we tell kids not to run into the road rather than let them get knocked over so they won't do it again. Obviously you can't tell a dog that going into the road is dangerous or that you don't want it to go in next doors garden.
This fence gives the dog no point of reference to learn from, nothing visible anyway. The dogs just going to get zapped every now and again and can't see why which I would imagine would be quite distressing for the dog.

Bad idea.


----------

